#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How can we improve our financial skills?

## Bhavya

Our school lessons never taught us any life skills. And one of the life skill we weren't taught in school is how to handle the money we earn. Our money handling skill either make us spenders or savers. Personally, my financial skills are average so I would like to improve my financial skills. Can you guys give me some suggestions to improve my financial skills?

----------

